# AUH to DXB daily commute



## helloworld2013 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi there,

We're moving to Abu Dhabi in August. My wife's job will be in Abu Dhabi. We'll be living in Abu Dhabi, off-island - not far from Abu Dhabi golf club. My job is based in Dubai (for the short term at least) in the Knowledge Village area.

Now - the daily commute from Abu Dhabi to Dubai and back - is it as "hell on earth" as going the other way? Does anyone here do it on a regular basis? Will it take between 1-1.5 hours each way doing it this way round? I'll be working "normal" office hours of 9 - 6, or 8 - 5.

I see alot of threads on Dubai --> Abu Dhabi commutes, but not the other way round.

Any advice on what this commute would feel like on a day to day basis?

Thank you

hw2013


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The commute is easy in that direction - but not without its dangers from mad drivers, sandstorms, accidents and winter fog.
It takes its toll on your car - many cars have 5000km service intervals, so car will need servicing every month!
We now have cars that have 10,000 and 15,000km service intervals for that reason.
If I drop my son at school on Saadiyat island at 7.30 am - I can be in Al Barsha area by around 8.30 most mornings.
Journey from Al Raha/Khalifa City area in the mornings should take 60-80 minutes.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## helloworld2013 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks Steve. Very helpful.

Yeah - I'm prepared for it to be a somewhat dangerous drive, just wasn't too sure whether it was as manic as going from Dubai to Abu Dhabi - as many posters on here seem to say.

What about going back in the evening? Dubai --> Abu Dhabi. If I left work, at say 5pm, what time what do you reckon I could reasonably expect to be home in one piece? by 6/6:30pm? Even on a Thursday?!

Thanks very much for all your help. Just when I thought we had everything sussed, this commute now presents itself as the next challenge to overcome..

Thanks,

hw2013 



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The commute is easy in that direction - but not without its dangers from mad drivers, sandstorms, accidents and winter fog.
> It takes its toll on your car - many cars have 5000km service intervals, so car will need servicing every month!
> We now have cars that have 10,000 and 15,000km service intervals for that reason.
> ...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

helloworld2013 said:


> Thanks Steve. Very helpful.
> 
> Yeah - I'm prepared for it to be a somewhat dangerous drive, just wasn't too sure whether it was as manic as going from Dubai to Abu Dhabi - as many posters on here seem to say.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I don't honestly know about the evening trip - as I tend to come back much earlier - to do the school run.
Again, you are going against the main bulk of traffic - so I imagine it to be similar to the morning run.
Some weeks, I am in Dubai every day - others I am only there one or two days.
This week - only Thursday.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I think that the journey from KCA to Knowledge village should take about 60 mins without breaks. I don't do the drive very often, but it is nowhere as manic as the other way round. Even the exit from SZR to Knowledge Village should be relatively free (as even at the busiest of times the common exit to KV and Greens/Emaar business park is choc a bloc full, but the KV lane is free).

I would do the drive with a rental car (or a cheap car), since the kilometers rack up so quickly


----------



## helloworld2013 (Nov 22, 2013)

Brilliant. Many thanks for your replies - very helpful.

Now I know this is subjective, but petrol. If I used my car to do this trip every day back and forth - what kind of cost would I spending on petrol for this trip alone?

I know it depends on many factors (which car, engine size etc etc) but a rough figure? I've heard people say that just for a "normal" commute around Abu Dhabi with a few trips here and there, 500/600/700AED per month would probably do it -- but doing the AUH - DXB trip twice daily, this would ramp it up alot.

Any guesstimates on what I'd be spending just to get me into work?!

thanks

hw2013


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I spend around 100 to 150 AED per day on petrol but one of our cars is very thirsty (20l per 100 km) and the other does around 10l per 100km).
So depends on what car you use.
The problem being that the smaller, more economical cars are not so safe as the bigger cars.
I prefer a bit of metal around me for that run!
I also like a vehicle that can accelerate me out of trouble and cruise at 139 kph comfortably.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## helloworld2013 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks Steve.

And how much will something 'beefy' set me back to lease? 3k+ AED per month? :noidea:

A costly way just to get to work and back. Hopefully, only for a "few months" whilst things are moved across to Abu Dhabi employer wise...

cheers,

hw2013


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes - you should be able to get something safe for around 3000 AED per month.
Hertz do longer term leasing as do Diamond lease.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

3000 AED will get you a Toyota Camry or equivalent with the likes of Hertz on a monthly lease. Good enough in terms of bulk (I hope) and fast enough. SUVs will be more expensive.

Hertz have a limit of 5K km per month (on average - hence if it is more than 5K in a month but lower in another it should be ok). Others may have something similar.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I do the commute from Dubai to corniche and drive a Nissan Tiida rental.

Cost of the rental is 1800 a month through Thrifty. They gave me a nice discount by agreeing to rent for the next 100 days. 

Petrol expense: I don't drive every day but if I were it would probably work out to 250 AED/week. The Tiida is fuel efficient (full tank is 65 AED) and it feels perfectly safe on the road. I had wanted a Jetta, which you can rent for 2000-2400 a month depending on the company and insurance package, but they all came with a 3,000 km month cap whereas the Tiida was 5,000 km. But the Tiida has been perfectly fine if unglamorous and easily performs at 140km.

One way or another, it is expensive as petrol costs do add up and the wear and tear on cars is enough that you're probably better off renting something like a Tiida or buying something with the intent of driving it to the ground and not worrying about depreciation. Another advantage of renting is that you don't have to worry about insurance or servicing expenses.

Since doing this commute since the beginning of the year I have rarely seen accidents. Maybe two bashed up cars in the last five months? Perhaps I'm just lucky. Make no mistake, people drive fast on E11 but as long as you're focused and don't interefere with the cowboys who want to be flashed at every single speed camera, you should be fine. You'll have far fewer people making the commute in your direction so it should be a bit more relaxing for you.


----------



## helloworld2013 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi all,

Many thanks for all your insightful help and experiences of doing this trip (or the other way round). And cheers for the car recommendations! All much appreciated.

Taken a bit of a worry off my shoulders in knowing that it is a trip that other people make on a regular basis.

I'll see what the hire/leasing companies are able to offer me when I'm over there - we'll be going for two cars so hopefully we might be able to strike some kind of deal.

See you on the E11!

Thanks,

hw2013


----------



## shancock (Jun 3, 2015)

helloworld2013 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We're moving to Abu Dhabi in August. My wife's job will be in Abu Dhabi. We'll be living in Abu Dhabi, off-island - not far from Abu Dhabi golf club. My job is based in Dubai (for the short term at least) in the Knowledge Village area.
> 
> ...





Hey... if you decide to commute and you want help with the costs, I have just landed a new job in Dubai and I live in Abu Dhabi. I don't drive, so am looking for a lift and will contribute to the petrol....
let me know, if you are interested


----------



## helloworld2013 (Nov 22, 2013)

I think I'm going to settle for a 2015 Ford Focus 1.8. Although not the snazziest of cars - I think it will do for my daily (for a few months, so they tell me) commute between AUH and DXB.

National have a bit of a promotion on with the Ford Focus - quite competitive in terms of price, insurance, and unlimited mileage.

We need two - one for me one for the wife.

Now, just gotta hope we have 2 x parking spaces available for us at our accommodation....... :noidea: 

Thanks for your help guys,

hw2013


----------

